# Flea Treatment?



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

What is one of the better flea treatments without having to dish out $70+ per dog every 3 months? I found a flea on Jocko and upon further inspection found a ton of eggs on Coco. I can't really find anything on Zoey and Chance but if the two Chihuahuas have them, I'm sure the other two have them as well.

It's been over 5 years since we had fleas to deal with since where we lived in GA, we didn't have them. =/ It sucks to find them on the dogs now.

If possible, anyone have a NATURAL treatment that works? I know Springtime (I believe thats what it's called) makes a "Bug Off" powder. Anyone have any experience with that and fleas? I'd hate to put chemicals on my dogs when the problem is only small but would like to treat it before it gets worse.

And I know not to use Hartz.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

human grade Diatomaceous earth


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Unfortunatetly, nothing works as good as the real thing (frontline or advantix). You may be able to pay less online or if you can cross over to Canada or Mexico. I get a month's supply in Mexico for about $10 each. And we are talking about the real thing (Frontline or advantix). 

I've read here that some people like to use garlic capsules to help with fleas, but it doesn't do the trick alone.

Good luck.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post840809

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post842752


----------

